# Binary Fingers Challenge - Southampton to Moscow by Christmas!



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2012)

After running the Bath Half Marathon I wanted to set myself a challenge to keep the momentum going. I came across the bizarre fact that 1023 is the highest number you can count to in binary if you have the usual 8 fingers and two thumbs  So, I decided that by Christmas I would aim to run 1,023 miles and cycle 1,023 kilometres on my exercise bike. I also wanted to include a Gay Gasper challenge, but 1,023 was way too many, so I settled for 223 

As it happens, the combined distance is also the distance from Southampton to Moscow (as the crow flies), hence the naming of the challenge!

Since March 15th I have so far managed:

Run: 51.05 miles, remaining 971.95
Bike: 69.1 km, remaining 953.90
Gaspers: 27, remaining 196

I have set up a blog, but haven't started it yet. I thought I would post this here as extra motivation to keep up with things!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2012)

Forgot to add - the above so far has taken a total of 16 hours, 26 mins and 37 seconds, and has burned a total of 8,804 calories


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2012)

Making some progress, although with the odd few days off due to illness/injury/laziness 

So far I have managed:

Total Miles	= 68.44
Total Kilometres	= 123.90
Total Calories = 12844.00
Total Gay Gaspers = 40

In total, this has taken 24 hours 4 minutes and 8 seconds!

So I have still got a long way to go, but I feel I am gathering momentum. My running pace is improving and I'm now able to do one of the set programs on the exercise bike (they're tough programs!). The Gay Gaspers are definitely having an effect - not quite a 6-pack yet, still more of a Party 7, but an improvement nonetheless


----------

